# Tremors, CONSTANTLY.



## 42002 (Sep 1, 2012)

Okay guys, so since about 2 days ago iv'e been noticing tremors that literally go on for so long It's like a vibrating feeling... They aren't AWFUL but they are bad enough to stay in my mind. My hips keep twitching and i cannot keep my hands straight. I literally just cannot keep anything straight and now i'm just worrying about parkinsons disease or a brain tumor or something that's just constantly going to get worse and worse. Oh, and i also found that DP/Anxiety could be caused by low testosterone, and being as i have a fairly small penis, i wouldn't question that twice (Yeah, i'm really saying this). So yeah, i'm pretty scared. I'd appreciate any help you guys could give me.


----------



## 42002 (Sep 1, 2012)

Deeza said:


> "Oh, and i also found that DP/Anxiety could be caused by low testosterone, and being as i have a fairly small penis, i wouldn't question that twice."
> 
> lol


Had to be said


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2013)

Does your penis vibrate as well? Cuz I'm thinking there might be some girls who are interested in meeting you if that's the case......


----------



## 42002 (Sep 1, 2012)

Philo said:


> Does your penis vibrate as well? Cuz I'm thinking there might be some girls who are interested in meeting you if that's the case......


This is kind of a serious topic..


----------



## chelsy010 (Oct 29, 2012)

I think you should go to the doctor and get that checked out. Just to mark out those diseases your concerned about.


----------

